# how did vibrant work 4u



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

I saw a lot of talk about this vibrant product awhile back. I saw that people on here got some for their tanks. Haven't heard much about it in awhile. just wondering how it worked for you. What you think of it. where to find here in T.O.


----------



## univalreef (Apr 2, 2014)

It did not work for me, plus caused Red Slime Algae boom.
Google this one - Fluconazole Bryopsis Treatment (bought from Big show). Algae gone in 1 weekend, no coral lost.


----------



## Wiser (Jun 8, 2017)

It worked for me. I had a really bad outbreak of red slime. I still have no idea what the cause was. 

Vibrant was the last try before starting over. I can't remember exactly but I think I dosed over 3-4 weeks and it cleared up noticeably each week until it was gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiser (Jun 8, 2017)

I should add that I haven't used it since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

thanks for the responses. so out of two people it worked for one and not the other. anyone else want to chime in on there experience with this stuff. I don't have bryopsis but a form of gha or tuff algae.


----------



## zico (Aug 18, 2017)

I was one of the first to try it, and I am not the biggest fan, not only it did not work for me, in spite of following the instructions to the letter, it actually caused a red cyano bloom in the tank.
I can say that the Fluconazole definitely works for hair algae and bryopsis with no effect on inverts, fish or corals.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Vibrant*

I as well purchased this.. I had a red algae bloom prior to using it..was hoping it would help ..i honestly can't say it did or didn't....i since stopped using it and then used chemi clean .. it has helped...


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

thanks zico. I think I will skip the vibrant and look more into fluconazole. I knew it was used for bryopsis but didn't know it worked for HA also. Hi tom, hope your tank is doin well. the nem and colt corals I got from you are doin really well. I have been meaning to ask how those zoas fared for you. mine have been growing, albeit very slowly.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I got 50/50 results, pretty much success with systems that just need a wee bit extra something in between services. Bad cases...didn't do much, even with a "deep clean" prior to treatment.

Keep in mind this is a biological product that "breaks down" organic matter from a complex form to a "basic" form that is either unusable or "gassed off". In the intermediate processes, other organisms will take advantage of the influx of "food" that is suddenly available...thus RSA bloom.


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. So the vibrant doesn't seem to be the magic lexir as advertised. I do like what I'm seeing about the fluconazole. so where is the best place to find it. I live in the east end of the city.


----------



## zico (Aug 18, 2017)

I got mine from the states. They are off the shelf here in Pharmacies for like $20 a tablet !
I bought them a lot cheaper when I was in the US.


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

thanks zico, I found a link to an American company in this forum. also found big show frags on here has some too. goin to see which way is cheaper


----------



## zico (Aug 18, 2017)

Glad to hear !


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

I used it right after I treated my tank for bryopsis with fluconazole. I had a terrible bubble algae problem. The vibrant killed all of the bubble algae in my tank and the fluconazole killed off the bryopsis. It's been nearly 8 months and I still don't have any bubble algae in my tank and the bryopsis is gone. It really is hit and miss with this product but for me it worked. After the bubble algae was gone I stopped using vibrant and the tank remains clear of any nuisance algae. No fish or corals were harmed. Since then I've been using daily doses of red sea no3opo4 and this keeps my phosphates and nitrates at a normal rate.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

We can also ship for free in the GTA


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

Yellowtang said:


> I used it right after I treated my tank for bryopsis with fluconazole. I had a terrible bubble algae problem. The vibrant killed all of the bubble algae in my tank and the fluconazole killed off the bryopsis. It's been nearly 8 months and I still don't have any bubble algae in my tank and the bryopsis is gone. It really is hit and miss with this product but for me it worked. After the bubble algae was gone I stopped using vibrant and the tank remains clear of any nuisance algae. No fish or corals were harmed. Since then I've been using daily doses of red sea no3opo4 and this keeps my phosphates and nitrates at a normal rate.


thanks for the input. after I decide to do treatment I think ill try a simple ats design. I figure if the fluconazole gets rid of algae(GHA) in the tank then it will reduce competition and hopefully I can keep the algae in the ats in stead of the tank after that.


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

BIGSHOW said:


> We can also ship for free in the GTA


hi big show. you should emphasize that on your web page for us that live in the GTA. I will definitely keep you in mind when I finally build up the nerve to nuke my tank


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

garwood said:


> hi big show. you should emphasize that on your web page for us that live in the GTA. I will definitely keep you in mind when I finally build up the nerve to nuke my tank


Yes. Thank you. We will be fixing the website to add that option. Fluconazole is not a nuke type product.


----------



## marty_5555 (Oct 15, 2014)

I also used it to try to eradicate a red slime outbreak. I'm not sure if it worked or not. It did go away after using vibrant, but I was also doing lights out and frequent water changes. It also started to come back when I went away for a couple of weeks and skipped my usual weekly water change. I do still add it to my tank when I remember, but moreso just because I have some left, not because I need to fix anything. I'm still getting a build up of algae on my back glass.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

"Vibrant" got rid of all the bubble algae (guaranteed) but not the hair algae, bryopsis etc. Cyanobacteria was rampant though.

Yeah ... I've been trying to find a suitable schedule to purchase some Fluconazole from BIGShowFrags ... . Work & reside on opposite end of the city ... east to north west


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

It got rid of my bubble algae but cyano outbreak was a side affect ... not a lot. Once I stopped and did water changes it eventually went away.

Other side affect was it knocked out my Chaeto. Not sure if that was a coincidence as others claim no I'll affect there.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*vibrant use*

well I had a little bit of vibrant left so since my tank had a huge bubble algae outbreak I decided to go thru it ..
as mikey said ... it cleared out my bubble algae , crashed my cheato and now I have a cyano break out , but the bubble algae is gone ... 
cheers


----------

